# Eumelia Arias



## Achamore (Jan 28, 2016)

Just opened over the last 3 days, was surprised at how relatively small it is, given that it is a kovachii cross. The petals are 3" across from tip to tip. But I'm delighted with how she looks! This is from the EYOF via Burnham Nurseries.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, but it's a schlimii cross too! 
Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice. This is one of my favorite kovachii crosses.


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2016)

Don, I have a labelled EA with at least six growths and it
refuses to bloom...just keeps getting bigger. Phrags. all
around it are either in bloom or bud. Have you any culture
tips to pass along? I'd really like to see a bit more than
pretty leaves. I'd be quite happy if it happened to be a
twin of your bloom.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 29, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice. This is one of my favorite kovachii crosses.



I agree. The shape and the colours are both great. The dorsal and ventral sepals are pale green, more so on the back. I'll take a pic of that today, as it does look lovely.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 29, 2016)

abax said:


> Don, I have a labelled EA with at least six growths and it
> refuses to bloom...just keeps getting bigger. Phrags. all
> around it are either in bloom or bud. Have you any culture
> tips to pass along? I'd really like to see a bit more than
> ...



If it has that many growths, then it is busy putting its resources into that. But at some point it will decide to bloom, and you should have a great show.!

I bought those 3 besseae flavum last year, and one of them has only put on growth, with no sign of wanting to bloom, while the other two did bloom. (The 2nd one had something nibble the bud, so that went badly.) It was only the 3rd one that I was able to photograph and post here. But why not give Jerry Fischer a call and ask him for tips? He's always got helpful tips, and is happy to share them. He's at Orchids Limited in Minnesota.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 29, 2016)

I aquired 2 plants from Peruflora in 2012. They did so so, but grew. Multilead both. In 2014 I split one into several pieces, the other had turned into something massive so I was wondering if it could be EA or something big. No flowers. Then in 2014 I placed them cooler (almost Cold in Winter Nights at least, daytime around 20-25C) and this fall they all flowered. The big one With several flowers on long stalks the split from modest sized plants on thinner leads. So Angela, Guess they need lower temperatures - perhaps?


----------



## Achamore (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Bjorn, sounds like very good advice. I've had most of my phrags in the cooler section, and they do seem to bloom in there more readily.

Have more photos to show now, but Photobucket is down for maintenance just now, so will post them later today.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 29, 2016)

Try this one Works excellently for me:
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Achamore (Jan 29, 2016)

upload pictures free




print screen



how to do a screenshot on a pc



image url



image hosting 10mb limit


----------



## Achamore (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you Bjorn, that worked very well..! Here's one last one, better light was available than yesterday's shots had.




how do i print screen


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2016)

abax said:


> Don, I have a labelled EA with at least six growths and it
> refuses to bloom...just keeps getting bigger.



Nice and cool, here in NYC! Maybe it needs a vacation.


----------



## Carkin (Jan 29, 2016)

Simply beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 29, 2016)

Really like this one.


----------



## abax (Jan 29, 2016)

Cooler than 60F with lots of air movement??? Eric, I'd
split this plant with you. What you got to trade in Phrags.?
Mine has lovely leaves and no bad marks at all.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 30, 2016)

Achamore, when you upload the picture files yoy have a posibility to resize. I normally choose 17inch screen. That seems to fit sizewise


----------



## trdyl (Feb 1, 2016)

What a beauty!


----------



## Achamore (Feb 1, 2016)

I love the pale green sepals, such a great contrast with the petals and pouch.


----------



## eteson (Feb 2, 2016)

Gorgeous color of the sepals!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2016)

Very nice flowers and pictures!


----------



## Achamore (Feb 2, 2016)

Anyone else having trouble making Posts here today..?


----------



## Achamore (Feb 2, 2016)

I'll try again now.


----------



## Achamore (Feb 2, 2016)

Here are some photos of a 2nd specimen of Eumelia Arias that I also got from the EYOF via Burnham Orchids. The inside of the lip is especially nice on this one, so I'm including a couple of close-ups.


----------



## Achamore (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Achamore (Feb 2, 2016)

eteson said:


> Gorgeous color of the sepals!



Thank you Eliseo..! It looks like the EYOF did a good job in selecting the parents.


----------



## trdyl (Feb 2, 2016)

Another beauty!

Have you noticed any scent with these two?


----------



## Achamore (Feb 2, 2016)

trdyl said:


> Have you noticed any scent with these two?



Not that I am able to detect, but my nose isn't very good.


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2016)

Love those close-ups Don. It's a beautiful flower. Do you
think night temps. of 60F are too warm for EA?


----------



## Achamore (Feb 3, 2016)

No Angela, those temperatures sound fine to me. Phrags in my experience are just incredibly tolerant of temperatures, for the most part. But bear in mind that kovachii is found in cool mountains in Peru.


----------



## Achamore (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Achamore (Feb 4, 2016)

I think they are happier together, as in the above photo. Curious that..!


----------

